# pagbigyan ang kahilingan



## Elibuen

Hi! Im new here. I joined so I can improve my English grammar and widen my vocabulary. I just need help with translation. I need help from Filipino-English experts. Hehehe.

How do you say "pagbigyan" in English? As in "pagbigyan ang kahilingan."

Thank you very much! Hopefully someday I can return the favor and be able to give help too. =)


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello Elibuen.  Welcome to the forum.  I'm not a fluent Tagalog speaker.  I'm still learning, but hopefully me replying to your message will cause other natives to reply. I'm not sure buty my guess for the translation of "pagbigyan" would be "giving."

Hope to have been of some help

Chris


----------



## Elibuen

thanks. =) im thinking about using "grant" and other related words just don't seem to exactly fit. Oh well, there really are words that cannot be exactly translated. One reason is how the word came up in history and culture.

I'm thinking of other Filipino words that cannot be directly translated in English. Like "siya" can only be "him" or "her". Whereas "siya" applies regardless of gender.

A clasic one is "pang-ilan?". =D

Some English words on the other hand can confuse. "We" can mean eaither "kami" or "tayo."


----------



## Laruku

To grant ( a wish ) is the correct translation.  yup, there are a lot of Tagalog words that does'nt have any direct equivalent in english.  So one must look at it thru its context. The same with pronoun, siya can mean he or she.  Good thing is tagalog noun does'nt have a gender compared to german, spanish,french and other european languages.


----------



## mortar and pestle

Pagbigyan if used to give wishes will be TO GRANT or Granted...

with regards to the usage of we/us that can mean tayo or kami it depends on how you use it in the sentence as a first person or third person.


----------

